# Seachem Stability



## Raindrop (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm just curious on why there's so many bad reviews for this product? I've it once to cycle my rhom's tank and after 2 weeks my ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate 5-15. I'm setting up a 90g and was wondering should I use it again or use tetra safe start(seems to have better reviews).


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Either one would be fine, some established filter media from another tank would be better.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Tetra safe start does not work, tried it, does nothing.

Sera Bio filter start or Easy-life Easy start.

Do not waste money on tetra products. Even the water conditioner is crap, not removing chlorine, this delayed my cycle for 3 months.

DO NOT BUY TETRA.


----------

